# Steam Operated Machine Shop



## HMF (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## savarin (Nov 5, 2016)

Ahhhhhh, steam, need I say more.


----------



## rwm (Nov 5, 2016)

Pretty dang cool!
R


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice shop. Could you imagine an OSHA inspection? They would ruin it all!


----------



## taycat (Nov 6, 2016)

we have a place near here that as full big steam powered workshop.
it is now museum but local full size steam engine club regularily use the tools in there.
they advertise it as demonstration day apparently to get rd some of the regulations.


----------



## HMF (Nov 6, 2016)

I am going to post all this guy's videos in our video section- I bet you guys love em.


----------



## HMF (Nov 7, 2016)

There are more videos posted here:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/media/old-steam-powered-machine-shop-with-david-richards.25/category

Enjoy!


----------

